# The Boomerang Method - an intermediate-level BLD technique for corners



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi folks!

I wrote a description about my currently used BLD corner method. Someone taught me years ago, and since I can't find it (or similar) anywhere on the net, I named and published it.

You can find it here:

http://renslay.byethost11.com/boomerang.html

(EDIT on)

If byethost is unavailable, try this link:

Boomerang method

(EDIT off)

The description above is actually pretty detailed (maybe too...), contains explanations, advices and example solves as well.

Basically it is a preorientation-used 2-cycle method, which could sound horrible - however, through the nice and fast shortcuts, it is pretty fast. I found it well-balanced between the difficulties of the memorization, the executation and the number of algorithms to learn.

A 14 seconds example solve (no exception, no parity, some shortcuts):






Keywords:


Piece-by-piece / 2-cycle solving with fast algorithms such as (U R' U' R)*3
Many easy, handy shortcuts (make the memorization and the execution shorter)
Little to zero setups
Zero thinking during execution, minimal thinking during memorization
Short, permutation-only memo-queue
< 17 seconds to solve on average
10-20 algorithms to learn / understand
Preorienting as disadvantage


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 3, 2012)

5BLD used to do this.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes. I taught him. If I remember well, now he uses BH; which is a bit hard for me (I understand it perfectly and know all the commutator types, just extremly slow with it).


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

Nah, I do freestyle stuff. Not really BH. i do something more BHey for edges...


----------



## IQubic (Jul 22, 2013)

This is a great method, I soooooooooooo want to use it. When i do M2/Boomerang, i cant possibly see a way to deal with parity. What i need is a way to deal with parity, if any exist for M2/Boomerang BLD solving.

Edit:
If i would have just looked at the page, an exmple M2/Boomerang Parity Alg thing is given.

-IQubic


----------



## Renslay (Aug 12, 2013)

IQubic said:


> This is a great method, I soooooooooooo want to use it. When i do M2/Boomerang, i cant possibly see a way to deal with parity. What i need is a way to deal with parity, if any exist for M2/Boomerang BLD solving.
> 
> Edit:
> If i would have just looked at the page, an exmple M2/Boomerang Parity Alg thing is given.
> ...



(I see that you asked 3 weeks ago, I still feel an urge to answer.  Sorry for that. )

Yes, there is description for the M2/Boomerang parity alg, in the end of the permutation section. But for any other edge BLD method, a parity alg can be easily constructed depending on its side-effect and possibly in the order of the execution (corners-first or edge-first).


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, finally I've found Boomerang home thread. I can do blindfold Boomerang and M2 separately but I can't join them, my memory is very very bad


----------



## Renslay (Aug 15, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> Yeah, finally I've found Boomerang home thread. I can do blindfold Boomerang and M2 separately but I can't join them, my memory is very very bad



Keep praticing, and if necessary, spend a little more time on memorizing.
Bond your memorized items to familiar objects / persons, like your family, favorite actor, pet, etc.
Also usually the funnier (weirder, obscener, etc.) things you have to memorize, the easier to recall it.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 13, 2015)

Bump. Sort of.

I maintained the description of the method. This includes:

- changing all the links from alg.garron.us to alg.cubing.net,
- adding new algorithms as alterntives to the previous ones,
- minor changes (re-write parts, fixing typos, etc.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2015)

http://renslay.byethost11.com/boomerang.html is inaccessible, fyi.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, byethost has a lot of issues. -.-
Any idea for a free but trustworthy webhost?

Temporarily I copied the description here.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2015)

Throw it up on github and use github pages


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2015)

Alternate preorientation algs:
Case B (antisune): U' R2 U' (R' U R' U2')2 (R' U R' U' R2).
Case D (L/triplesune): [U2, R2 U' R' U R' U' R2] = U2 (R2 U' R' U R' U' R2) U2' R2 U (R U' R U R2).

First alg I got from CE, second alg I got from Brest


----------



## United Thought (Jul 13, 2015)

Damn, I really need to get round to learning 3BLD...


----------



## Renslay (Jul 14, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Alternate preorientation algs:
> Case B (antisune): U' R2 U' (R' U R' U2')2 (R' U R' U' R2).
> Case D (L/triplesune): [U2, R2 U' R' U R' U' R2] = U2 (R2 U' R' U R' U' R2) U2' R2 U (R U' R U R2).
> 
> First alg I got from CE, second alg I got from Brest



Thanks! I put them there.


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

This looks really interesting, how nice is the transition to 3style?


----------



## Renslay (Jul 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> This looks really interesting, how nice is the transition to 3style?



Some of the shortcuts are already 3-perms, which can help you focusing 2 slots as next step. I would say that the transition to 3OP is fairly easy and straightforward. However, the transition to 3style could be a bit harder, dealing with orientation and permutation is a huge step.

I would say that from OldPochmann it is a good intermediate step toward 3style. Also in scrambles where the preorientation is easy, Boomerang / 3OP can be easier than BH (unless you are already a master of BH).

However, if you can already manage 2 targets at once, I'm afraid this method cannot bring you much closer to 3style.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 15, 2015)

Meh. I'm too lazy to learn a new method. I'm fine with spamming Y-Perms.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 15, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Meh. I'm too lazy to learn a new method. I'm fine with spamming Y-Perms.



I used to be use Y-perms as well. Then I found the memorization and the execution too long.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 15, 2015)

Upgraded: added a V-PLL parity alg (for M2 + Boomerang):
M2 U M2 (R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F) y' M2 U'

V-PLLs can be fast too.


----------

